# Babby says Suns made run at Harden



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

But you failed. Shut up.




> There are no silver medals in superstar sweepstakes.
> 
> The Suns went for the gold in trying to negotiate a deal to acquire James Harden from Oklahoma City, but Houston landed the gold medalist Saturday.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...-says-phoenix-suns-made-run-james-harden.html


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns needed to find way to get James Harden*


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

The Suns don't need James Harden, the Suns need to land a franchise player. Draft picks and/or cap space, not fringe all-stars.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I would of been happy with Harden for the price OKC was offering but not max. He may be worth it on the market but I don't think he has the talent to be THE guy on a championship caliber team.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

He's better than Eric Gordon.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^Agreed. Much prefer him. Now, we're left with no options next summer. Bleh. 





Bogg said:


> The Suns don't need James Harden, the Suns need to land a franchise player. Draft picks and/or cap space, not fringe all-stars.




No shit, he's not a franchise guy. But those guys don't fall off trees. You either bottom out land one if you're lucky or plug away til someone does. But you can collect talent in meantime. This roster doesn't much of it regardless.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

To quote the great Jack Donaghy, "There was only one way out, so fighting every natural instinct I have, I did the thing I hated the most. I climbed down into the darkness. And when I came back to camp, I went to the person who cut my line and said, "Connie Chung, you saved my life.""


----------

